# How should is serve in Information Technology in New Zealand



## Syed Arsalan (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I am under graduation of third year in Computers . Kindly tell me after the completion of the graduation How should I apply for Skill Worker or Permanent Residence in New Zealand 


Thanks


----------

